# Found on the Sacramento Craigslist



## Curtis68 (Nov 11, 2015)

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/5301177139.html

Not mine and don't know enough about it to comment. Just wanted to see what people had to say about this one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 14, 2015)

looks like a thirties or forties balloon tired tank bike with a late model Mikuni carbed wizzer copy engine with a plastic lawnmower tank, to me
neat bike,prewar with tank & seat, but I'd take 4 or 5 hundred off for disposable of the Chinese garbage motor,
but I'm from ground zero in the war against the working class


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 14, 2015)

OOPS chineese 139 wally world
View attachment 250847


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 14, 2015)

scooter_trasher said:


> OOPS chineese 139 wally world
> View attachment 250847




You know if you make a mistake in a post you can always go back and edit it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2015)

Longest.....post.....ever.....


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 14, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Longest.....post.....ever.....




Nah, I'm pretty sure Jeff54 had one that used up all the available characters and spilled well over into a second post.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 14, 2015)

sorry I couldn't find any edit buttons, my fault I should have previewed the post


----------



## super dave (Nov 15, 2015)

I put a i put a Motor or 2 on a bicycle myself if you own it you can do what you want with it but jezz taking a Saws All to that nice straight looking fender set.


----------

